
Amazon Is Listing the 4th Edition of Artificial Intelligence: A Modern Approach - sa-mao
https://www.amazon.com/Artificial-Intelligence-A-Modern-Approach/dp/0134610997/ref=sr_1_3?qid=1566827900&refinements=p_27%3AStuart+Russell&s=books&sr=1-3&text=Stuart+Russell
======
paulrpotts
>$183.75

I'm good, thanks.

